# Santiago do cacem van rental or loan



## Coaster19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Coming through on 26th sept and I am looking for a Van rental firm in the santiago Do Cacem area or to loan a van for a couple of days from a fellow Ex pat as we are collecting furniture for our house in Santa Cruz and need to travel here and there for Beds ect If you can help please give me a shout


----------

